# Police Officer Paul Dittamo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Paul Dittamo

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Metropolitan Police Department
District of Columbia*
End of Watch: Saturday, October 30, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 4 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 30, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Paul Dittamo was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a call.

At approximately 0100 hours, Officer Dittamo and his partner were responding to an incident on Morris Road, SE. Their vehicle was traveling northeast on Martin Luther King Jr. Avenue, SE when it collided with a utility pole at the 2200 block of Martin Luther King Jr. Avenue SE.

Officer Dittamo was killed in the accident and his partner sustained non-life threatening injuries in the crash.

Officer Dittamo had served with the Metropolitan Police Department for just over one year.

Agency Contact Information
Metropolitan Police Department
300 Indiana Avenue, NW
Washington, DC 20001

Phone: (202) 727-4383

_*Please contact the Metropolitan Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Dittamo.


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Dittamo. Thank you for your service and your sacrifice!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Ugh. Terrible way to go. RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## POSD (May 21, 2010)

RIP Brother


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Officer.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Boston08 (May 20, 2010)

RIP Officer Dittamo


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

Rest in Peace Officer Dittamo.


----------



## mpdc (Mar 5, 2011)

He was my trainee. Had been out of FTO program for short time. Was having some troubles with getting paid for some court time as a matter of fact. He was an extremely motivated young officer. Responding to fricking mental health call. Was cut off, lost control of the scout car and now he will never know what it is like to retire. His wife just recently, (a week or so) found out she was pregnant, and now he is no longer with us for what? The District of Columbia lost a hell of an officer and the Dittamo family lost more than any of us can even imagine. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
 <o></o>
Please never forget.<o></o>


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Very sad. My condolences to his family, to you and all the members of DC Metro. May he rest in peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

mpdc said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> Please never forget.<o></o>


We won't Brother...Don't forget to visit often and post once in a while.
and remember..."spin up all missiles!"


----------



## mpdc (Mar 5, 2011)

mpd61 said:


> We won't Brother...Don't forget to visit often and post once in a while.
> and remember..."spin up all missiles!"


 That brings me back. I once saw a tag, WP184.....


----------

